# can you run AOE 2 (gold) on an Intel based Mac?



## Phantom1313 (Dec 21, 2006)

I've tried running Age Of Empires II (gold edition) on my macbook pro but it seems like it wont work...i cant even get it to install...is there any where i can download something to help fix this? I downloaded an installer for Starcraft (and Broodwar) and it worked perfectly, does something like that exist for AOE2? I really want to mess around in AOE2 before buying AOE3...if anyone has a link to an installer please post it...any other tips/tricks for making it work would also be greatly appriciated...

thanks
-phantom1313


----------



## mdnky (Dec 22, 2006)

I could have swore it runs fine on mine, but I don't have any way to check it right now.  The CD is in LA and I'm in KY.  Sorry.

I never installed it using the MacBook, as I installed it using my PowerBook on my external HD.  Do you have access to another Mac that's PPC based?  Maybe try something like that.


----------



## Phantom1313 (Dec 22, 2006)

i've got my old (well semi-new) Imac here at home...before mac switched to the intel chips....so are you saying you are running it off your external HD? Or did you install it on the PPC, put it on the external HD and then copy it to ur macbook?


----------



## mdnky (Dec 22, 2006)

I installed it to my external HD with the PowerBook to save disc space on the main HD.  Never had an issue running it that way.  Pretty sure I ran it a few times on the MacBook Pro with no issues either.  

You may be able to install it to your iMac, then drag everything over to the MacBook using a network connection or FW cable.  Just make sure you delete it off the iMac afterward to stay safe with the licensing.


----------



## Phantom1313 (Dec 22, 2006)

alright....i will try it...thanks!


----------



## xuratoth (Apr 13, 2007)

Phantom1313 said:


> alright....i will try it...thanks!



Hi,

Did you get anywhere with the installation of AOE2 onto your MacBook. I was in the States for a few weeks recently and picked it up cheaply there, but as suspected it won't install on my MacBook ("File 2 not found" or similar is the error message)

I also have an G5-based iMac. If dragging and dropping from one to the other is possible, could somebody explain how to do this in easy-to-follow steps? Many thanks.


----------



## ex2bot (Apr 15, 2007)

I think Age of Empires II is a Classic app; those won't run on Intel Macs. A Classic app is a program for the pre-OS X Macs. You can run them on PowerPC-based OS X machines.

Xuratoth, you can run it on your G5 iMac as long as you have installed Classic. I think it's probably on one of your system discs. 

To get Age of Empires to your G5 iMac, you can just put the CD in the G5 iMac.

Doug


----------



## macbri (Apr 17, 2007)

Classic *and* Carbonized for OS X.  From the MacSoft website:


> System Requirements: G3/350 or faster (500MHz required for on-line play), Mac OS 8.6 or higher (Cabonized for OS X), Rage 128 or better video card, 128MB RAM, and 750MB free hard disk space.


----------



## xuratoth (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Doug - I had indeed installed it on the G5 and it runs fine (although some options from the Windows version seem missing - nothing I can't live without though).

But as macbri points out, it does mention OS X specifically and so I hoped that it might work on a MacBook under Rosetta.  But I guess not?


----------

